# Mysql Aborted_clients value?



## klabacita (May 30, 2009)

I have been running mysql server 5.0.7x with freebsd 7.0-px, the machine have 2GB ram, have never use swap memory.

  I'm concern about the value aborted_clients, increase daily, and my log file send me this message:

[Warning] Aborted connection 12 to db: 'mydb' user: 'dbuser' host: '192.168.100.124' (Got timeout reading communication packets)

  My wait_timeout=10 and interactive_timeout=120, the manual say that this value increase to much if the wait_timeout value is small.

  My app is build in .NET and the DB is mysql running in freebsd, what I have seen is that if someone open the app, the server create a connection and if the client doesn't do anything for a couple of seconds(10) the connection goes to FIN_2WAIT, latter if he or she decide to open some report mysql, remove that socket and create a new to the same client, increase the aborted_connections value and this continue daily.

  I just would like to know if this is a normal operation or I have to worry and try to fix this behavior of mysql?

  Thanks for your time 

  P.S. I have atach the tcpdump file to show u what happen each time mysql create a new socket. I really don't understand the process, just to show u and if u would like read it and see if everything is good with my app, I have to learn more about network.


----------



## vivek (May 30, 2009)

Increase wait_timeout if required; otherwise mysql will close connection after wait_timeout to save socket. This is normal. Your app should close connection when done.


----------



## klabacita (May 31, 2009)

Thanks vivek, now I understand that is normal, appreciate your advised. :e


----------

